# Fix or replace wheels on engine?



## rms1070 (May 18, 2013)

New here-- sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum. 

At Christmas a few years ago, I discovered my 4-year-old nephew holding the engine from my Lionel O-Gauge Polar Express set and banging it on the floor. (This did not endear him to me much at all.)

He managed to knock loose a piece from the engine's rear wheels. This piece holds one wheels-axle set in place. Without it there, the train sits a little lower and there are connectivity/derailment issues. Despite my best efforts, I never did find the piece wherever it fell into the carpet, and I am sure the vacuum eventually ate it.

Is it possible to replace this piece? If so, where can I find the part and what is it called? I have been unable to find it through various search terms. I could also try jamming something in there to hold things in place but would prefer not to. Thank you for any help.

To see what I mean, look at the picture linked below-- wheel on bottom right.

http://www.summitpost.org/please-ignore/850022


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure someone will know the part number and you will be able to get a replacement.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, you're missing the little plastic axle bearing. They should be in Lionel parts, can you give us the exact product number of the engine to save me trying to figure it out?


----------



## rms1070 (May 18, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> OK, you're missing the little plastic axle bearing. They should be in Lionel parts, can you give us the exact product number of the engine to save me trying to figure it out?


Thanks for responding.

I found this on the box as the model number: 6-28649.

Is that what you're asking, or is there something different I should be finding?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is that the set number of the locomotive number? Lionel doesn't have a parts breakdown for that number.

I'd go to www.lionel.com and send them a message and ask about the part, I'm sure you can get one. Those are on a lot of other locomotives as well.


----------



## rms1070 (May 18, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Is that the set number of the locomotive number? Lionel doesn't have a parts breakdown for that number.
> 
> I'd go to www.lionel.com and send them a message and ask about the part, I'm sure you can get one. Those are on a lot of other locomotives as well.


It's the number on the box the engine itself is in within the set.

Anyway, I will do as you suggest and contact Lionel. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

If memory serves me, the Polar express loco was a "baby" Berk, aka Berkshire JR, designed to run on smaller curves. Found these, they should help.

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/6925_BerkcabtenderComplete.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/6897_UseBerkshireJrPolarExpEngTndrPL.pdf

I believe the part should be 6208616339 TRAILING TRUCK AXLE BEARING 

Carl


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Gunrunner must be losing his touch! I went to the Lionel site, Customer Service, Replacement Parts and looked up Product Number 6-28649. This leads you to an exploded view of the locomotive in question.

I believe the part you are missing is listed as 6208616336 AXLE CONTACT (ALT: 6SP7635156). The site says this is "Unavailable." However, this alternate part 6SP7635156 GROUND STRAP / AXLE CONTACT comes up as available for $1.20.

Does this look like what you need?










Direct link to order


----------



## rms1070 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for the help, gentlemen. The part is indeed the one Kwikster notes, but the diagram eljefe found helped me confirm that. 

I've placed the order-- 80 cents for the part and $9 for shipping. I guess that's the price of letting your little nephew near your trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good thing he didn't try to eat the part ...

80 cents for the part, $9000 for follow-on x-rays, medical laxitives, stool survey, etc. !!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rms1070 said:


> Thank you for the help, gentlemen. The part is indeed the one Kwikster notes, but the diagram eljefe found helped me confirm that.
> 
> I've placed the order-- 80 cents for the part and $9 for shipping. I guess that's the price of letting your little nephew near your trains.


You should have bought something else too, I am sure that the $9 bucks would cover more.
That is ridiculous $9 to ship that!

Did you try one of our parts guys we have listed?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel's standard shipping is a minimum of $9, so I make sure I need a bunch of stuff before ordering.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad you found what you needed. In the future, I'd suggest giving either jeff (ttender.com) or the people at Brasseurs (traindoctor.com) a call. They'd likely be able to fill the order and be cheaper on shipping.

Carl


----------

